# Sub-Contractors needed for large travel center parking lots



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking for Subs for our Flying J Contract.

We have 9 Locations Threw out the state of Virginia in these cities.


Providence Forge
Danville
Troutville
Colonial Heights
Staunton
Harrisonburg
Carmel Church
Fort Chiswell
Wytheville

Please Contact me if you are interested. 

These sites will take multiple trucks to keep clean.

Pay Scale is

$75/Hr Per Truck
$100/HR Skid Steer Bobcat with Plow or Push Box
$140/HR Front End Loader With Plow or Push Box

I'm open to whole companies doing these lots or hiring independent equipment. 

Must have Insurance on all equipment

Email with contact info & equipment list.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Is it on the same 3" trigger I was offered the local flying j at? And only salting 'on call'? I told the lady that called me that there is no way she was serious, but she assured me she was! If its the same specs as up here, that's just asking for trouble for the plow company left holding the responsibility with tied hands.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

3" trigger with on call salting?

That's great stuff! :laughing:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

TCLA;1508140 said:


> 3" trigger with on call salting?
> 
> That's great stuff! :laughing:


can I dedicate a whole bunch of equipment to your sites? please? please?

give me a break, 2'' is too much to burn off with salt in my opinion. These jokers are getting more and more crazy every year.

What image said too, "hands tied" is true, we know what happens when we get 2'' of snow when its 15 degrees outside, contract says you cant plow, but you know full well salt isnt going to cut it....used to be that you could just salt twice, but now they're starting to put limits on the numbers of salts per day, blocking that idea.....


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh Jim it gets better. They will call you at 3" and you have 3 hours to show up. Only way it can be plowed at under 3" is if the store manager requests it to the national/regional, and then they call you to dispatch. The salting works the same way, has to be requested and approved, then you get dispatched. The only way a contractor could come out ok on it would be if they were very buddy buddy with the manager and had them putting in lots of requests.

I asked her the reasoning and she said it was "because big trucks can drive through 3". I asked her if she realized it is also a very busy gas station with auto traffic AND that there is a very very busy bar there also, and she said yes she knows, but 3" is fine!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

To be fair to the original poster, I don't know what the specs are at his Flying J's. just what they are at my local one which was offered to me by a national/regional company out of Utah. I think the ladies name was Tara Hagen if I remember correct.


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

These sites are directly threw flying j. Not another company. It's all up to the manager on duty as far as salting not regional or director's. Still has a 3" trigger and 4 hour response. There is no liability as salt requests are on manager which pushes liability on store. We have bagged product included in our contract which is mag for those colder nights and lower temps.

This isn't my first rodeo


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

No one said this is your first rodeo. You absolutely have the right and obligation to make a buck acting as their "regional".

It's the spec's that make it unattractive to those that understand the pitfalls of unsafe, and below standard site conditions.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So this is all per push and per salt? We have seasonal contracts that say no plowing until 2" but we do what we need to do to keep it black. I plow at 1" generally.


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

No its per hour on equipment and per a ton or per a bag.

We will have our own supervisors on sites to get salting approved


----------

